# Transmisor AM/FM



## Benq (May 2, 2006)

Al igual que otros antes me gustaría que alguien me mandase o me dijese donde puedo conseguir el esquema circuital para construir un receptor de AM/FM sencillito. 
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Jorf (May 2, 2006)

$6 una radiesita china, depende para que la quieras puede que te sirva. Te conviene comprar en vez de hacer, es más económico.


----------



## sin7 (Dic 4, 2009)

Amigo si no le importa el costo ni el tamaño y solo le importa que funcione de maravilla, escriba TDA 7000 en su buscador WEB favorito.


----------

